# Heraklion (Iraklio) Port Crete



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning all,

We shall be arriving at Heraklion port in Crete about 20.00 hours on the 21st March and our return sailing is on the 7th May. If anybody else is on Crete on these dates get in touch so we can meet up and compare notes.

Does anybody have any info on overnight parking at or near the port?

I've collected quite a lot of info on Crete but if anybody has up to date info it would be most welcome.

We plan to follow the coast road eastwards at a very steady pace stopping at free parking spots as well as campsites. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We went to Crete a few years ago, but package holiday.

We were in Bali, nice little spot. If my memory serves me right there was a van at the end on the main area wilding on some waste ground. May have been built on now though. It was a right turn as soon as you come off the main road. I will look at a map and get back to you.

if you do go there try Robins Nest for their BBQ suckling pig - to die for! I would go back just for this. It was a restaurant on decking across the alley way from the actual kitchen.

There were 2 beaches not interlinked, and a harbour at the far end. Narrow roads though once in the village.

regards

Karen

edit: Just looked at map and it's in the northern part of the Island, off the E75./90 The road is a main road from the air port to Rethymno.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

How exciting to be taking the MH to Crete, where do you sail from ? do you have to drive so far and then get the ferry. ?

It is many years ago now, but we have been there on a couple of package holidays, I remember liking Rethymnon and Sonesta went to Chania and said it was really nice there. We once stayed at Sissi and I wasn'' so keen on it there, but as I say it is so long ago that I guess it has all changed now.

We used to love going up to the little mountain villages where time seemed to have stood still, we called at a little house that served hot and cold drinks and the lady couldn't really understand english, we ordered coffees for the adults and coke a cola for the kids, the lady said hot or cold, we said hot coffee........ten minutes later we got four hot cokes and four stone cold coffees, I didn't like to be rude and leave my drink, so gradually worked my way over to the edge of the garden and tipped mine over the hedge :wink: I wonder if the mountain villages still retain this stepping back in time feeling, old ladies all dressed in black etc. 

Are you planning on going to Elounda (who pays the ferryman if you remember it was filmed there) and then from Elounda you can get the little boat over to Spinalonga.

I will look forward to reading all about it when you get back.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don;

Second hand info and nothing for Heraklion but it might come in handy...

Mainly coastal free spots;

Aghia Marina
N 35.51997 E 23.92661

Sfinari
N 35.41528 E 23.56086

Paleochora
N 35.23831 E 23.71944

Soughia
N 35.151640 E 25.863080

Paralia Koutelas
N 35.200140 E 24.189920

Aghios Pavlos 
N 35.10322 E24.56367

Chora Sfakion
N 35.20033 E 24.13664

Kalamaki
N 35.02878 E 24.76028

Tsoutsouros
N 34.99772 E 25.38778

Moni Kapsa
N 35.01964 E26.05136

Zakros
N 35.09692 E 26.23517

Plaka
N 35.30231 E 25.72644

Archanes
N 35.2340 E 25.15747

Kastelli
N 35.20942 E 25.33711

Pete


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

How fantastic.
I am sooooooooo envious of you being able to take the time out to do this in your MH.
I for one cant wait to hear all about this trip and your experiences.
We got married 15 years ago in Southern Crete. 
Aghia Gallini. 
We have re visited 4 times since with the children and it has changed very little .
Such cannot be said , unfortunately, to some of the other resorts we have visited over the years on the Island. 
We love the Creek islands with a passion, i personaly have been visiting them over 30 years now.
Please let us know how you got on.
Bev


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

Giving this a bump up for you.
Looks like no ones ever done it before , in the MH.
Weve seen the odd motorhome right down by the harbour in Aghia Galini.
We didnt have one then, just a caravan. I dont know if you could over night , but its worth a visit. Fabulous fish restaurants and Lamb Kleftiko and stiffado to die for  
Bev


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don,
Nice to see that you are up and away. The trip to India nust have done you good.

We are at present in Thailand but will be going to Vietnam on Thus 11th.

Will you get to Turkey or have your plans altered?.

Cynthia says Hi.

Tom.


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello Don,
I think i gave you before details of Frans Mulders website www.griekenlandmetdecamper.nl
He shows all their camperstops travelling east from Heraklion.

Another Dutch guy Gus started a business on Crete 2008 www.camperopkreta.nl

There is an English link also maybe you could e-mail him for advice etc.

Our experience two years ago with the camper was staying in Rethymon on Camping Elizabeth. I have heard Camping No Problem in Agia Gallina is a good standard, very popular with the Dutch.

Kalo Taxidi! Maxine


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Don,
> Nice to see that you are up and away. The trip to India nust have done you good.
> 
> We are at present in Thailand but will be going to Vietnam on Thus 11th.
> ...


Hi Tom,

We have rented a cottage in the Kaya valley for two months before moving on to Crete.

Hope your trip goes well.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Don

I have just had this mail shot via Anek lines, dont know if it of help

We would like to inform you of our offers for the lines Piraeus-Chania-Piraeus and Piraeus-Heraklion-Piraeus :

Piraeus - Chania - Piraeus
DECK at €19,00 per person, per stretch
CAR (Cat.1) at € 49,00 per car, per stretch valid till 23/03/2010
The vessels serving this route are El.Venizelos, one of the largest ships in the Mediterranean, and Lato

Piraeus - Heraklion - Piraeus
DECK at €19,00 per person, per stretch
AB4 cabin at € 39,00 per person, per stretch
CAR (Cat.1) at € 49,00 per car, per stretch valid till 23/03/2010
The vessels serving this line are the award winning ship of ELYROS and KRITI I, KRITI II.

You can book these special offers through your travel agent or through our reservation Dpt. at [email protected] or through our website www.anek.gr

Thank you again for your interest in ANEK Lines SA, and we remain at your disposal for any additional information you may need.

Hope youre having a great time, we hope to be out in Greece for June.

Kind regards Pat


----------

